
Why did Nintendo put the A and B buttons the wrong way round? - adrianhoward
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/34650/what-reason-could-nintendo-have-had-for-putting-the-a-and-b-buttons-the-wrong-wa
======
lostlogin
Because A will be used more as its closer to the users hand?

